# [SOLVED] 2.6.34 && config_i2c_algobit

## corey_s

... I can't seem to find how/where to enable CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT with my gentoo-sources-2.6.34 kernel - can someone lend a hand?

Thanks!Last edited by corey_s on Mon May 24, 2010 3:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sadako

In menuconfig;

Device Drivers -> I2C support -> I2C Algorithms -> I2C bit-banging interfaces

----------

## VinzC

You can also use the search function by pressing "/". Search is case insensitive. Search for "ALGO", for instance.

----------

## Sadako

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> You can also use the search function by pressing "/". Search is case insensitive. Search for "ALGO", for instance.

 Damnit, I must've read about that functionality about 10 times by now, but every time it would be of use to me I've forgotten about it completely...

----------

## VinzC

 :Laughing: 

Hopeless...  :Wink: 

----------

## RedSquirrel

 *Hopeless wrote:*   

>  *VinzC wrote:*   You can also use the search function by pressing "/". Search is case insensitive. Search for "ALGO", for instance. Damnit, I must've read about that functionality about 10 times by now, but every time it would be of use to me I've forgotten about it completely...

 

In the menuconfig interface, skim over the instructions at the top to refresh your memory: </> for Search

(I'm not trying to rub it in, by the way.  :Very Happy: )

----------

## Sadako

 *RedSquirrel wrote:*   

> In the menuconfig interface, skim over the instructions at the top to refresh your memory: </> for Search
> 
> (I'm not trying to rub it in, by the way. )

  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Thanks for making me feel like an idiot...

----------

## corey_s

Thanks all!  Much appreciated - especially that search function... sheesh, been using menuconfig for years and never noticed that feature!

I had to _disable_: Device Drivers -> I2C -> Autoselect pertinent helper modules

... which then produced: Device Drivers -> I2C -> I2C Algorithms

... under which I found the 'I2C bit-banging interfaces' (CONFIG_ALGO_BIT) option I needed.

I wasn't able to find it manually because the enabled 'Autoselect pertinent helper modules' option hid the 'I2C Algorithm' sub-menu...

At any rate, all's well that end's well - thanks again.

Cheers

----------

## VinzC

So there is an autoselect in the kernel?  :Shocked:  Interesting. Didn't know. Does it mean there is a hardware «scanner» built-in?

----------

## Sadako

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> So there is an autoselect in the kernel?  Interesting. Didn't know. Does it mean there is a hardware «scanner» built-in?

 I think it's more like it enables other options/drivers which might be or usually are needed to make use of whatever else you've selected, the v4l section has something similar.

----------

## VinzC

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> So there is an autoselect in the kernel?  Interesting. Didn't know. Does it mean there is a hardware «scanner» built-in?

 

 *Hopeless wrote:*   

> I think it's more like it enables other options/drivers which might be or usually are needed to make use of whatever else you've selected, the v4l section has something similar.

 

Aha, so it's rather kind of a pre-selection, then. Thanks for the info.

----------

